# 2019 buck



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

got my buck november 3rd at 11:39am couldnt be happier


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Very nice mature heavy horned buck!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a solid buck.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Beautiful Buck got my biggest buck on the first


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice Buck, chasing does?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

What a stud, Congratulations!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Great job! He’s a hoss


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great buck and good job. I always liked hunting between 11:00 till 12:30 this time of year.
Lots of good bucks moving later in the morning.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a very impressive buck. Is it a 7 pointer? Very massive rack.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

Bluewalleye said:


> That is a very impressive buck. Is it a 7 pointer? Very massive rack.


yep hes a 7 pt.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

crappiedude said:


> Great buck and good job. I always liked hunting between 11:00 till 12:30 this time of year.
> Lots of good bucks moving later in the morning.


yeah i have always thought that older bucks get used to hunters coming and going at usual times and that they wait till most hunters are heading to lunch to move


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

squid_1 said:


> Nice Buck, chasing does?


he was by himself when he came in


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice buck. Congratulations.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

buckbob said:


> yeah i have always thought that older bucks get used to hunters coming and going at usual times and that they wait till most hunters are heading to lunch to move


I heard a long time ago that deer are just as good at patterning you, as you are patterning them!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice mature Buck, nice thick rack


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A Big Beauty


----------

